# Built a bed for my daughter



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Daughter wanted me to build her a bed with a bookcase headboard for her birthday. I built it out of 2x6's, and she wanted it painted black. I'm not a master carpenter, but it turned out kinda nice. She really loves it, which is what counts. Sorry about the crappy pics.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

that's cool!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks great! Good job!!:brew2:


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Nice! Furniture making for personal use has become a lost art.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

what about a no boys allowed sign?


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

Man you did a awesome, I'm loving it. Almost makes me want to do something like this for my daughter.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Good job Dad, looks great. *


----------

